# 2SKB-4120 Hunter XL Bow Case By: SKB



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

2SKB-4120 Hunter XL Bow Case
By: SKB
www.skbcases.com

Not too long ago I wrote about another SKB case, the Parallel Limb Bow model #3I-4214-PL and what an awesome case for parallel limb bows. Well if you were not an owner of a parallel limb bow that fit in that case you may be very interested in this case. 
The XL stands for “large bow case” and the 2SKB-4120 Hunter XL was designed to accommodate some of the newer parallel limb bow sizes such as the Mathews Z7, Z9 bows with the quiver attached at an affordable price. The 2SKB-4120 Hunter XL accommodated my ROSS Carnivore very nicely with the quiver attached with room for accessories. Featuring a rigid shaped ABS shell with very nicely designed embossing that actually provides structural support for this is a case. At $160.00 a small price to pay to protect today’s high priced bows. 
The case has an eight point interlocking stacking system. “SKB’s Perfect-Match” valance bending system provides a tight and secure fit to prevent dirt, dust and moisture from the interior of the case with lockable draw-bolt metal latches and a very comfortable carrying handle and weighs only eleven pounds. This case makes it a pleasure to carry your bow around in. Some cases are built to withstand hurricanes and trucks driving over them but you pay the price in weight. 
The interior is a plush lined EPS inserts for maximum impact resistance and new state of the art water-jet cut polyethylene foam arrow system that will accommodate up to a dozen arrows. All of this includes a 5 year warranty.
For more information on this bow case and the whole line of SKB cases visit them at www.skbcases.com 

Written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## down2hunt (Mar 17, 2011)

Good write up. I'm wondering if you can answer a question I have about this case. I recently switched to from a Z7 with a SKB-4117 case to a Z7 Magnum with a SKB-4120 case. My question is about fitment. My Z7 fit ver snugly in the case with pressure on the cams on the risers where they meet the limbs. However, the Z7 Magnum doesn't touch the sides of the 4120 case at all. Is this by design? My concern is that with the z7 mag it is moving around while in the case. So was it designed to move freely within the case? I much prefer to way the z7 fit into the 4117 as it would not move at all.


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*This was sent to me by the VP of SKB regarding your question:* 
"There will be some extra room in the 2SKB-4120 case as we had numerous complaints from our customers regarding the 2SKB-4117 case that their bows fit too tightly in that case and that is what spurred us to come out with the XL version to accommodate wider bows and give you more room.

The 2SKB-4120 was designed to be able to let the user keep their quiver on the bow and the pads located in the lid should keep the bow from moving around too much. Yes, depending on the size of your bow and how your quiver fits on the bow, you may still have some movement inside the case."


----------



## down2hunt (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I did prefer the fitment of the 4117, but I like how the 4120 allows for the quiver to remain on the bow There is a little of bit of movement, but not a lot.


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking for a case will this work for a hoyt alp elite


----------

